# can't find his butt with both hands



## Tegs

We have this phrase in English to refer to people who are a bit clueless. I was wondering if something equally funny exists in Italian. Sample context:

They put John in charge?! That guy can't find his butt with both hands! 

My attempt:
L'hanno messo come capo John?! Ma quel tipo non sa un cazzo di niente!

My Italian attempt is a lot more vulgar than the English though, and also doesn't give a funny mental image, like you get in English  

 Any thoughts?


----------



## Teerex51

Tegs said:


> That guy can't find his butt with both hands! *and a flashlight...*


The above is my favorite version. Unfortunately, the only Italian equivalent I can come up with right now is somewhat lame in comparison: _non sa cavare un ragno dal buco.
_Conversely, in English there's dozens of really good ones in the same vein   With any luck and a few more contributions, I'll be able to beef up my Italian repertoire...


----------



## Island

Anche a me, al momento, non viene molto altro che un banale: non sa neanche allacciarsi le scarpe da solo.


----------



## Mary49

Dal mite "non vede al di là del proprio naso" al più volgare "non sa nemmeno pulirsi il culo da solo".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Oltre a quelli già detti dagli altri, mi viene in mente:_

Non sa nemmeno fare due più due 
__Non sa neanche distinguere la destra dalla sinistra _(intendendo le mani)
_Non sa neanche fare una "O" col bicchiere_

L'ultima proposta di Mary mi sembra la più vicina all'originale come registro.


----------



## Teerex51

Mary49 said:


> Dal mite "non vede al di là del proprio naso"



To me, this denotes narrow-mindedness and lack of foresight more than gross incompetence...


----------



## Mary49

Teerex51 said:


> To me, this denotes narrow-mindedness and lack of foresight more than gross incompetence...


Right.


----------



## Tegs

Grazie!  

Thanks for all the replies. Some of them we also have (he can't put 2 and 2 together / he can't tell his left from his right) and we also have "he can't see further than his own nose" (but that one is more about lack of foresight for us too). 

Probably the closest to the English mental image is Mary's suggestion in post 4. If anyone else gets any more good equivalents, let me know. In the meantime, grazie e buona domenica


----------



## Laura__89

As my mom likes to tell me: "Non sai trovare nemmeno l'acqua a mare!"


----------



## Matrap

Dalle mie parti si sente dire anche: "Non sai manco dove stai di casa"


----------



## Tegs

Thanks guys  Matrap, would you mind giving a literal translation of yours into English? I'm not 100% sure I get it (you're not sure where you are in your own house?)


----------



## Matrap

Hi Tegs 

A literal translation sounds like "You don't even know where you live/where your house is (located)".


----------



## Tegs

Thanks - nice  So, how would you change it to say _he _doesn't know...Non sa manco dove sta di casa? Or do you need "sua casa" or something?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao. Altri modi di dire per indicare incapacità:
_Non sa manco/nemmeno/neanche piantare un chiodo
..............................................cucinare un uovo
..............................................farsi un caffé
..............................................contare fino a [due/tre]
..............................................mettere un piede davanti all'altro
_


----------



## Matrap

Tegs said:


> Thanks - nice  So, how would you change it to say _he _doesn't know...Non sa manco dove sta di casa?  Perfect! Or do you need "sua casa" or something?


----------



## Tegs

Great, thanks!

PS.I can see why a person who can't make coffee would be deemed completely incompetent in Italy


----------



## Passante

Strano che nessuno abbia detto un gergalissimo:
ma se quello non sa trovarsi nemmeno l'uccello nelle mutande
sicuramente le persone che lo dicono sono in vera confidenza ma mi sembra quello più simile alla versione inglese insieme al fatto di non sapersi pulire il culo da solo suggerito prima che è anche il più comune per dire quel concetto.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Tegs said:


> PS.I can see why a person who can't make coffee would be deemed completely incompetent in Italy



Comunque _non saper neanche [piantare un chiodo/cucinare un uovo/fare un caffé] _implicano incapacità solo dal punto di vista pratico/manuale (magari la stessa persona è un genio della matematica).
Invece _non sapere [contare fino a due/fare due più due]_, al contrario, implicano incapacità nelle attività di concetto (e magari la stessa persona è bravissima nei lavori manuali o artistici).

Gli altri modi di dire (_non saper neanche [dove si sta di casa/fare una O col bicchiere/distinguere la destra dalla sinistra/mettere un piede davanti all'altro/cavare un ragno dal buco_) sono più generici; indicano incapacità a tutto tondo.
_
Non saper neanche_ _[allacciarsi le scarpe da solo/pulirsi il __culo da solo]_ sono ambivalenti: possono indicare incapacità generale, oppure anche indicare che una persona è così viziata da farsi servire in tutto (paradossalmente anche nelle mansioni che si svolgono tipicamente da sé, come allacciarsi le scarpe e soprattutto pulirsi il culo!).


Passante said:


> ma se quello non sa trovarsi nemmeno l'uccello nelle mutande


Non l'avevo mai sentito prima! Certamente è simile all'espressione inglese!


----------



## Passante

Connie Eyeland said:


> Non l'avevo mai sentito prima! Certamente è simile all'espressione inglese!


Certamente aver studiato e lavorare con quasi tutti uomini ha i suoi vantaggi, tipo arricchire o meglio colorire il proprio linguaggio.. Ahahahahahah


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao !
Dalle mie parti si dice proprio _*'...non sa neanche dove ha il naso...'*_ che è molto vicino all'originale postato da Tegs (ma forse è troppo regionale per essere riconosciuto ). E forse anche (da un amico di Parma) _*'...quello capisce la metà di uno che non capisce niente...' *_


----------



## Tegs

Hehe! I particularly like "_quello capisce la metà di uno che non capisce niente_"  

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Re della Strada

In napoletano si usa dire «tien' 'a cap' sul' pi sparter e recch'», che in italiano sarebbe «Hai la testa solo per separare le orecchie» (non la usi per pensare). L'ho sempre trovato divertente.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Mi hai fatto venire in mente due modi di dire romani altrettanto coloriti (li riporto in italiano, ma in romanesco suonano decisamente più divertenti): _"Quello ha il teschio disabitato" _e_ "Quello in testa ha solo due neuroni...e giocano pure a nascondino" _


----------



## rimantiinpace

Ma se non sa neanche soffiarsi il naso al buio!


----------



## Teerex51

rimantiinpace said:


> Ma se non sa neanche soffiarsi il naso al buio!


Hahahaha.  Great! I'm going to make a note of this one...(And welcome to the WRF)


----------



## rimantiinpace

Thanks! This should be a great community! And by, Teerex, the way your instinct to find the right hint of an italian sentence is amazing.


----------



## Teerex51

You're too kind. I'm just a proficient _G00og1e_ user


----------



## panzona

Hi Tegs and hi all,
ho pensato di aggiungere a questo thread un simpaticissimo rolleyes modo di dire toscano:

non sapersi cavare/levare/togliere un dito di culo

Lo so, l'eleganza non è il forte di questa espressione ... ma è (in Toscana) di uso normale (intendo per diffusione), ancorché, evidentemente, molto, moooooooolto colloquiale!
Ed è l'esatta traduzione (trasposizione) della frase in oggetto .

E dunque, dopo aver aggiunto questo bel tocco di classe ed eleganza al thread... vi saluto!


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno a Tutti!

Non ricordo in quale, ma in un libro di King è stata tradotta letteralmente con: non saprebbe trovarsi il culo nemmeno con una torcia e una mappa


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> non saprebbe trovarsi il culo nemmeno con una torcia e una mappa



Invece nei telefilm traducono di solito pari pari l'espressione citata nell'OP: _Non sa/saprebbe trovarsi il culo con due mani_ (vedi ad esempio qui, dalla serie TV _Freaks_).
Di conseguenza c'è chi l'ha imparata e la usa anche in italiano (non molti, ma ci sono - vedi qui).


----------



## Tegs

giginho said:


> non saprebbe trovarsi il culo nemmeno con una torcia e una mappa



 Very good! Anche tutti gli altri fanno ridere


----------



## MR1492

giginho said:


> non saprebbe trovarsi il culo nemmeno con una torcia e una mappa



I have heard this exact same saying used in AE.  So, if you are looking for equivalent expressions, this might be a winner.


----------



## Teerex51

MR1492 said:


> I have heard this exact same saying used in AE.  So, if you are looking for equivalent expressions, this might be a winner.


This is as close as it gets. Like many similar expressions, it didn't exist in Italian until some brave translator decided _"aw, what the heck, let's go literal!"_

But I challenge the best EN-IT translator to render this lulu in Italian without watering it down:_"If his brains were dynamite, he couldn't even blow his nose". 
_
Bring it on, guys. I've already salted and seasoned my hat just in case...


----------



## Holymaloney

Teerex51 said:


> This is as close as it gets. Like many similar expressions, it didn't exist in Italian until some brave translator decided _"aw, what the heck, let's go literal!"_
> 
> But I challenge the best EN-IT translator to render this lulu in Italian without watering it down:_"If his brains were dynamite, he couldn't even blow his nose".
> _
> Bring it on, guys. I've already salted and seasoned my hat just in case...



Haaa, wicked one TR 
Right, 'ere's my attempt (but let me run for cover before throwing the rotten tomatoes)

_*'...se al posto del cervello ci fosse dell'aria, non saprebbe neanche soffiarsi il naso...'

*_splat....ouch.....sploch....splatter....


----------



## Teerex51

Holymaloney said:


> _*'...se al posto del cervello ci fosse dell'aria, non saprebbe neanche soffiarsi il naso...'
> *_


Not half bad, HM . Every time I try, I get hung up on the dynamite part - which I love - and can't go any further... _But I'm not eating my hat yet._


----------



## giginho

Teerex51 said:


> Not half bad, HM . Every time I try, I get hung up on the dynamite part - which I love - and can't go any further... _But I'm not eating my hat yet._



I do not want to invite you for a meal, my friend, but it seems that the sentence in object is known (not "well know, ok you're right!) in italian (just ask the big G.)....does it come from the original American sentence? maybe, but I'm not sure! It's too much funny for being inventend outside Italy!!!  

I've found this one, crawling the web:

non saprebbe trovarsi il buco del culo con uno specchio e un atlante di anatomia

that could be a good variation on the theme.


----------

